# How do you go about getting clippers sharpened?



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Do you send yours out to be done or have someone who can do it locally? So far the only thing i've been able to find locally is shipping and having it done and mailed back but it's pretty inconvenient. I was wondering what others do or what to look for locally.

Until I find something local this is who I use:

http://www.daddyrays.net/


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I think when mine need sharpening, I might just buy a new blade instead. I've found them for $9-15 on ebay.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

i've sent them off. i always have extras of the ones being sent off. i've heard losey things about the sharpening place here locally


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a sharpening service that comes in every 8 weeks (it could be 6) or so, and she takes what I need sharpened, then sends it back in a few business days; I think the longest I've had to wait was one week. However, I 'rotate' alot of my blades, and shears, so when I send out one set, I have a few other sets still 'brand new' from the last time. 

I geuss my mom sends hers out to a sharpening service, via mail, and she too gets hers back in no more than a week (business week, that is). I don't remember where she sends her stuff though; Jeffers, perhaps? Not certain on that. 

Binkalette, your blades will hold up MANY years, so really, you will save by keeping them and finding a sharpener for them. I have blades from when I first started grooming full time (back in 2000) and they still hold their sharpness.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree...its worth sending them off to someone that knows what they are doing with pet blades and shears..NOT the same as fabric shears and lawnmower blades..Your blades will last you decades, if cared for properly, and sharpened properly. Bad sharpeners will grind all your cutter off...causing you to replace the cutter or blade. Nothing is more frustrating than getting back a blade and it is worse than when I sent it..I have had wonderful turnaround time with Tim of Love's Sharpening..and he does a fantastic job. Google him.


----------

